# 2 female pet rats



## ddvvmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I would like to find a home for 2 female rats, they are used to being together and come with a cage. They are young and tame and they were rescued from being snake food.
Location St. Louis, Missouri
Thank you


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

FYI, Wagz, the last time this person was online was when they posted this, in August... Just so you know that they haven't logged in in a while.


----------

